# Macbook Air or Pro



## gurujee (Apr 24, 2015)

Need a Mac machine for Photoshop and light video editing. Should I get an air or pro? Budget is up to 70k. Need apple because it runs final cut pro.

EBay is good for buying? Getting a good deal. Seller seems good too.

Getting these two within my budget.. One is 2013 late Pro and other is early 2015 Air.

Apple Macbook AIR 13 3" MJVE2HN A 2015 Year Model | eBay

Apple Macbook PRO Retina Model ME864HN A | eBay


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2015)

Can't you use Adobe Premiere Pro or Sony Vegas Pro for the task?


----------



## gurujee (Apr 25, 2015)

Don't know anything other than Fcp  plus my edited footages will supplement my other works at office where Fcp is in use.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2015)

air is better for portability but you cant change components/repair/upgrade at all
pro is better because you can upgrade components(to an extent),can be repaired etc
   [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] I would have recommended a laptop instead of a Mac myself but Macs are actually better for video editing etc 
FCP and quite a few other tools are wayy better than on windows
my father has recording studios and we only get mac pros there(desktop ones not laptops) because of its superiority for such professional needs
we used to use powerful windows desktops but the software wasnt as good as on mac

depends on how much of a professional you are

If its hobby video editing,windows laptops are a better option,if its part of your course/job,a Mac is preferable

frankly given a choice between air and pro,pro is better because its a bit more flexible than air(and less portable in comparison)
retina display is great as well and dedicated gpu is a plus

- - - Updated - - -

BTW download buyhatke plugin for chrome
its offering a cashback offer for ebay and the pro will be available for 62k only
*compare.buyhatke.com/promo_pages/ebay-cb/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2015)

Don't get the newer 2015 one. They have poor repairability and honestly, have no ports. (Don't consider the power port as a usb port -_- )


----------



## Anorion (Apr 25, 2015)

pro for fcp


----------



## $hadow (Apr 26, 2015)

If you in the market for a mac simply buy pro.


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 26, 2015)

gurujee said:


> Need a Mac machine for Photoshop and light video editing. Should I get an air or pro? Budget is up to 70k. Need apple because it runs final cut pro.
> 
> EBay is good for buying? Getting a good deal. Seller seems good too.
> 
> ...



70K......that budget should answer the question. I have not checked the ebay links, and you should probably buy from Apple itself. Let me assure you that their warranty terms are...to put it bluntly, worst in country. So you are pretty much left with entry level Air..which should be fine, except don't expect any miracles. Final Cut pro is streamlined, and thus overrated. If a software forces you to buy specific hardware, it is better to leave the whole kit(unless if you are into a niche market, and video editing is not one).

Honestly, mac mini with iris will be better....alas if portability can be sacrificed.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't get the newer 2015 one. They have poor repairability and honestly, have no ports. (Don't consider the power port as a usb port -_- )



totally forgot about that!!! @op Pro or an older Air is a better option

- - - Updated - - -



Siddhartht said:


> 70K......that budget should answer the question. I have not checked the ebay links, and you should probably buy from Apple itself. Let me assure you that their warranty terms are...to put it bluntly, worst in country. So you are pretty much left with entry level Air..which should be fine, except don't expect any miracles. Final Cut pro is streamlined, and thus overrated. If a software forces you to buy specific hardware, it is better to leave the whole kit(unless if you are into a niche market, and video editing is not one).
> 
> Honestly, mac mini with iris will be better....alas if portability can be sacrificed.



mac mini and iMac have laptop components anyways....... 
also Apple Warranty in India is useless,its cheaper to get it repaired locally (lamington road,mumbai etc)


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 26, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> totally forgot about that!!! @op Pro or an older Air is a better option
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Remember, the new Macbook is not Macbook Air, but it is simply "Macbook". Kudos to Apple for segmenting product lines unnecessarily.
While both contain laptop components, there is a net difference of 30K. 
While Apple warranty can be considered as useless....I do think that there will be parts availability issue...and quality of workmanship. I can surely sue Apple for a dent or two during service, but I can't do same with a local technician.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 27, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Remember, the new Macbook is not Macbook Air, but it is simply "Macbook". Kudos to Apple for segmenting product lines unnecessarily.
> While both contain laptop components, there is a net difference of 30K.
> While Apple warranty can be considered as useless....I do think that there will be parts availability issue...and quality of workmanship. I can surely sue Apple for a dent or two during service, but I can't do same with a local technician.



but warranty is non-existent ,they ask you to cough up 45k and take home a refurbished model 99% of the time
local technicians are actually better in this case
my friend was asked to pay 50k for a 2007 MBP mobo change,he simply took it to lamington road and got the existing mobo repaired for 3k,this happened last year and he had extended warranty
parts are no issues with Apple,Nokia and Dell products in India , you can get both real and replacement parts for cheap and readily available(^^My own personal experiences with the 3 brands)
Ive owned 7-8 Macs and other apple products so far(used in my dads business,where Mac only apps are used)
local techs are actually better if you know which one to go to(Delhi-Nehru centre,Mumbai-Lamington road and so on)

- - - Updated - - -

the new macbook sucks,I totally agree but youd rather buy an older Air or a Pro or Rmbp 
Mac Mini has its own limitations etc


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

^^50k seriously


----------



## gurujee (Apr 28, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> air is better for portability but you cant change components/repair/upgrade at all
> pro is better because you can upgrade components(to an extent),can be repaired etc
> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] I would have recommended a laptop instead of a Mac myself but Macs are actually better for video editing etc
> FCP and quite a few other tools are wayy better than on windows
> ...



Tons of Thanks for buyhatke info... Does it really work!!

And Thank you all for warm responses... Getting a pro definitely.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> ^^50k seriously



yeah,even worse was it was a 2007 model which he had bought for 110k at the time
Apple service/warranty(official)=half of the original price of the product

you can get it done rather cheap locally
warranty in India=PITA

- - - Updated - - -



gurujee said:


> Tons of Thanks for buyhatke info... Does it really work!!
> 
> And Thank you all for warm responses... Getting a pro definitely.



yeah 
Buyhatke seems legit so far,have used it since 9-10 months so far
provides loads of deals etc 
I bought 2 16gb sandisk ultras for 350 bucks 3 months ago with it


----------



## $hadow (Apr 29, 2015)

Point to be noted also check apple policy before buying a apple product.


----------

